# Server mit Plesk / PEAR Packages installieren



## compeak (5. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe einen VPower-Server von Strato mit SuSE 10.1 und Plesk 8.2.0

Nun möchte ich auf das Gerät die PEAR-Packages installieren.

Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung, wie ich das hinbekommen soll. Kann mir jemand helfen?



MfG

compeak


----------



## Virtual (19. Juni 2008)

Sollte dein Problem immernoch bestehen:

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten, die Bibliotheken zu installieren.

In deinem Fall ist sicherlich folgendes am einfachsten:

1.) Per SSH (mit PuTTY) auf dem Server einloggen
2.) 'yast' eingeben, um SuSE's Paketmanager zu starten
3.) In der Sparte Software (ganz oben) in der linken Spalte Software installieren (oder so ähnlich) auswählen
4.) Mit ALT+F das Menü aufrufen und dort Search (bei mir ist noch alles auf Englisch  ) auswählen
5.) Nach dem Paket 'php5-pear' suchen und installieren.

Nach der abgeschlossenen Installation solltest du in der Lage sein, per SSH auf der Console den Befehl 'pear' auszuführen.

Das Wars! Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.

Grüße;
Virtual


----------

